# RazorEdge Ruckus "the beast"



## calistyle (Mar 15, 2008)

Here are some pics of Ruckus my dog who is now 1 year and 1 month old 89lb. 23 inch head and growing.let me know what you all think........ 







6 weeks with perfect structure....







6 weeks with his bro bluto







6 weeks







7 weeks







7 weeks







10 weeks







12weeks







7 months







10 months







1year 1month







1 year 1 month


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

He's a handsome young man!!! Looks like he has a funloving personality to go with..


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

very handsome love his coloring


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

[/QUOTE]

Thats just freakin cute. I love that little smile.


----------



## BlueTyco (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm falling in love!! He is beautiful!


----------



## calistyle (Mar 15, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone for the wonderfull comments I don't know what I would do with out My boy Ruckus......Thanks again :cheers:


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

What a handsome fella!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roleary (Jan 11, 2008)

Im not an expert on bullies, but he looks healthier than some razors edge dogs ive seen, maybe hes just more fit,.. most razors edge dogs ive seen are super over weight and have legs so short they just sort of waddle around like a walrus, lol, he looks great though!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

roleary said:


> Im not an expert on bullies, but he looks healthier than some razors edge dogs ive seen, maybe hes just more fit,.. most razors edge dogs ive seen are super over weight and have legs so short they just sort of waddle around like a walrus, lol, he looks great though!


As with any line it all depends on the breedings. I have seen alot of great edge dogs that are awesome both APBT and Bullies. However you are right most are over done now days.


----------



## calistyle (Mar 15, 2008)

roleary said:


> Im not an expert on bullies, but he looks healthier than some razors edge dogs ive seen, maybe hes just more fit,.. most razors edge dogs ive seen are super over weight and have legs so short they just sort of waddle around like a walrus, lol, he looks great though!


Well Ruckus was breed this way by a breeder in Texas, that got the "OG" RE blood and breed it for a more true looking pit. Thus making the dog big but not like a hippo. Ruckus sire weighed 97lbs and is just solid pit, Juan Gotty being his sire. I wanted an "OG" Razorsedge dog before the bully blood got in full effect. Not to put down the bullys but its to much even for me, to each there own. I will be breeding Ruckus with a Gaff female that is just as large as Ruckus. this should be a one time breeding, puppys will be 50% RE/50%Gaff, Great dogs should be produced. Ruckus is going to make a great Stud to select Females so I will keep this great forum informed thanks everyone.


----------



## COESR (Mar 1, 2008)

bad ass pitbull.....


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

he is a good well put together ambully! i also have a RE/Greyline bully and a couple other bullies


----------



## calistyle (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone Gracias......


----------



## showoffpits (Mar 6, 2008)

great looking pitbull there...


----------

